# Laufzeit einer Applikation ermitteln



## sisela (16. Dezember 2004)

Hi @all,
wie kann man in Java die Laufzeit der Applikation bestimmen?

schonmal danke
mfg


----------



## Snape (16. Dezember 2004)

Moin,
System.currentTimeMillis() gibt Dir die jeweils aktuelle Zeit in Millisekunden als long wieder.


----------



## sisela (16. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
das Schwierigste ist immer die richtige Stelle zu finden!
Ist aber nicht die aktuelle Zeit sondern die Differenz in ms vom 1.1.1970 bis jetzt.
trotzdem danke...


----------



## torsch2711 (16. Dezember 2004)

Das ist richtig!

Es liefert getMilliSeconds liefert Dir die Differenz, welche Du aber mit den geeigneten Funktionen in die Aktuelle Datum/Zeit umrechnen lassen kannst 

Einfach beim Starten die Zeit festhalten und dann immer wieder bei bedarf die Differenz Ausrechnen. Dann hast Du die Laufzeit deiner Applikation erfasst.

Grüsse
Torsten


----------



## ToMeFox (16. Dezember 2004)

Jepp so ist das!

Wenn du mit System.currentTimeMillis() den Konstruktor der Klasse java.util.Date
befüllst, bekommst du das aktuelle Datum. 

Noch besser ist es eigentlich einen java.util.GregorianCalendar zu verwenden...

Bsp:

...
long startZeit = System.currentTimeMillis();
[...]//Verarbeitung... und Verarbeitung... und Verarbeitung... und Verarbeitung
long endZeit = System.currentTimeMillis();

GregorianCalendar g1 = new GregorianCalendar();
GregorianCalendar g2 = new GregorianCalendar();
g1.setTimeInMillis(startZeit);
g2.setTimeInMillis(endZeit);

int tagesDifferenz = g2.get(GregorianCalendar.DAY_OF_MONTH) - g1.get(GregorianCalendar.DAY_OF_MONTH);
int stundenDifferenz = g2.get(GregorianCalendar.HOUR_OF_DAY) - g1.get(GregorianCalendar.HOUR_OF_DAY);
int minutenDifferenz = g2.get(GregorianCalendar.MINUTE) - g1.get(GregorianCalendar.MINUTE);
int sekundenDifferenz = g2.get(GregorianCalendar.SECOND) - g1.get(GregorianCalendar.SECOND);

usw...
Ich hoffe das hilft!   
..


----------



## sisela (16. Dezember 2004)

thanx @all


----------

